

Be Careful When Following Facebook's Development Roadmap & Recommendations - iantimothy
http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=15200

======
iantimothy
Some background:

Facebook made a change to allow the use of iFrames in Facebook Page tabs. The
development roadmap stated that no new FBML apps would be allowed by the 11th
of March and Facebook encouraged developers to create iFrame applications even
before that.

There is a critical bug that prevents iFrame applications from being loaded in
Facebook Page tabs for users that are using HTTPS on Facebook. Since Facebook
is encouraging users to use HTTPS for security, this is impacting developers
that followed Facebook's recommendations.

To fellow developers out there, be careful. Wait for a while before jumping
onto the iFrame bandwagon.

------
iantimothy
Update: The fix has been pushed to the Beta servers.

